# Complete egg development (very pix intensive)



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

About a month ago I followed the development of my cobalt eggs with camera in hand. Here's what I got:

These are several clutches, but there is a big difference in development between one clutch and the next, even though they were all kept in the same shoe box.

Day 1

























Day 2

































Day 3

























Day 4

















Day 5

















Day 6

































Day 7

































































Day 8









































Day 9

































Day 10

























































Day 11









































Day 12









































Day 13









































Day 14

















































Day 15

















































Day 16

















Day 17









































Day 18


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

wow... awesome pictures. thanks for sharing!


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

i thought it takes about 2 weeks for the eggs to hatch. Or was it the temperture that played a role in this scenario? would the tadpoles be unhealthy if it takes more than 2 weeks to hatch?

-Eric


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Regarding how long it takes tads to hatch, I found it varies from temps and the different species. When I kept a clutch of azureus eggs at temps of 76º-78º F, they hatched out after 14-16 days. When a different azureus clutch was kept at temps of 72º-74º F, the hatched out between 19-22 days. With leuc eggs, they hatched a little faster, only taking an average of 12-14 days with temps of 76º-78º F. 
I have not seen any difference in the tads' health because of hatching late or early.


----------



## keekeeen (May 12, 2008)

Awesome pics Alex, the development is very clear, how are your hatched tadpoles going?, 
Nice to find you!!
Francisco


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Brian, I know that different temperatures change the development of the tadpoles, but these ones were all on the same box and had exactly the same temperature. That's why I have no clue why the development is so different from one clutch to the other. They also all come from the same parents.

These eggs have been hatched at around 70° water temperature, I have no heater on the box.

The tads are doing great, some have died, but I guess that's very normal. I must have 20 or so tads in the water right now, several more in eggs. I'm expecting back legs on the largest ones soon.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great detail pcs!! but it seems to me that they took a little longer than usual at 18 days mine usually get to that point by day 14.


----------



## rainforestproj (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
I am having a bit of a hard time getting my mint terribillis eggs past day 8, they die at day 9 or so, I am working all the details out, does anyone use RO water to mist thier eggs?
does anyone cover the perti's with the lids? mine seem to die in a day or so when I do that. any tips would be great, my room temp is about 70-75 degree's humidity is about 44% in the frog room and 100% in the container I keep them in.
Thanks
Bruce


----------

